# Need a job to do at home. any suggestions?



## Silvery Diva

Ok, this gal is broke and I have no car to go to work, no buses either.   I need an income and don't want to read palms or things like that. Now don't tell me about the oldest profession( this ole gal couldn't raise a flag pole if she had to.) LOL  I was thinking about crafts or something that would be easy to do and make a killing doing it.  Hey, a gal can dream cant she? LOL If anyone has any suggestions please let me know, I need some steady cash here to pay off property taxes. :thankyou:


----------



## Katybug

I wish I could offer help, just merely a suggestion.  BE CAREFUL, as I'm sure you will be.  So many scams out there... i.e., if you invest $$$$, we will make you rich.  Sure, they will!


----------



## Silvery Diva

Thanks for the heads up on that. You are right...people are always trying to take advantage of the seniors thinking we don't have any common sense,  well they are wrong here.  Thank you again for pointing that out,  everyone needs to be careful now a days and that to me is such a shame.


----------



## Katybug

Silvery Diva said:


> Thanks for the heads up on that. You are right...people are always trying to take advantage of the seniors thinking we don't have any common sense,  well they are wrong here.  Thank you again for pointing that out,  everyone needs to be careful now a days and that to me is such a shame.



*A lady I know who was desperate for a job when there were none a few yrs ago interviewed for a telemarketing position.  They told her with any luck she would get a few senior citizens and they were the only ones lonely enough to listen to anyone who called and generally the only ones their sales pitch would work on.  Sad, huh?  She declined the job, thank goodness!  Gawd, I hate those calls!!!!*


----------



## Silvery Diva

That is terrible!  You know I find the way seniors are  treated today is just a shame, and that includes my family. No one wants us around, or listen to and we all have such important things we have learned in life that could help others. What ever happened to treating elder with respect!  No we are used, abused and tossed aside...UNLESS they need  some thing from us.  Oh boy...I'm off on a rant, sorry. But it makes me so mad cause I was always taught to respect my elders and I have and still do.  Well I have to go out on the deck and cool down, HaHa.  Hot flashes strike again. Take care Katybug.


----------



## Warrigal

Don't let anyone write you off, Silvery Diva. Aside from the issue of paid work at home, think about volunteer work somewhere.
I help out at a playgroup. I help in the kitchen preparing morning tea and lunch and I'm very much appreciated by the young mums and also the grandparents who bring their little ones. I also get to cuddle newborns from time to time.

Even though you have no car I think you could count on a lift if you are prepared to help out somewhere.
It is very fulfilling and great to feel appreciated.


----------



## Silvery Diva

Very good idea!  Thank you.  I need to come into contact with life, at times I feel like is that all there is like in that song.  I know I was meant to do something in this world now besides sit here and wait for my family to call or come over.  I must start a new one, one where I feel good about getting up in the morning and just know it is going to e an exciting day.  God will get me the money I'm sure, maybe just maybe this is the path He has meant me to be on. Again thanks for the suggestion.  Have a good day Warrigal.


----------



## Diwundrin

Can't think of any craft work that'll make you rich unless you are one in a million that flukes catering to some fad with a unique  design skill or somesuch.  
The only cottage industry that appears to be profitable these days is dealing dope from the kitchen door.



The people who make money out of crafts are the ones who sell the supplies, not the ones who use them. If you have the gift of the gab you could convince people like me that their life's fulfillment hinges on learning to how make stupid birthday cards and sell 'em the cardboard stamps and glue.

That was zero help wasn't it? 

 
Hope that God angle works out for you, or someone with more ideas than I have contributes some useful advice.


----------



## SifuPhil

I was looking at the Florida Craigslist apartment listings and came across a very nice mansion whose owner was offering free or greatly reduced rent in exchange for working video chat lines a few hours a day.

Although my own audio/video audition was promptly returned with "ARE U KIDDING?!?" stamped on it, I'm sure YOU would be a hit and could enjoy the pool table, indoor heated pool and tropical gardens in-between your shifts. :cheerful:

Either that, or take a gander at *Etsy* - plenty of folks selling their home-made crafts there, and there appears to be all levels of skill in demand.


----------



## GDAD

Silerydiva: This may give you some ideas.

http://www.newretirement.com/Services/Working_In_Retirement_Best_Jobs.aspx


----------



## Anne

Thanks for the link, GDAD.  I'm also looking for work at home, as is my daughter now.  Not easy to find.....

Silvery Diva;  I used to do surveys and did pretty well, tho you'll never get rich, for sure; just pin money, but helps out a bit here and there.  A few years ago, I was getting full-size products to test....coffee, laundry soap, dish soaps, etc.  That helped a lot, but as I get older, I find there's less surveys and/or product tests.  As if we seniors didn't use those things, also???     They seem to focus on younger people with children; guess that's where the buying power is.

I probably do have a list of some of the better survey sites if you're interested, I can post them or send them via PM to you.

The only honest 'craft' place I know of is 'Disciples Cross'; and you do have to pay to get the kits; then they buy them back, or you sell them outright, as I understand it.  I've  heard a lot of good about them, but otherwise, Phil may have the best idea with Etsy.   I'm not too crafty, or I'd attempt something there, too.


----------



## Silvery Diva

Well a lot of ideas here and thanks to everyone for the help.  Hummm, selling drugs from my kitchen window.  First drive thru drug pick up might catch on. LOL  Now the video chat line.......do I have to change my voice to sound sexy, know what I mean???  And a video doing what?  I am laughing here at 6am so hard I have to go to the bathroom. I LOVE THIS PLACE  :glittered:


----------



## JustBonee

Not sure how lucrative these are today, but in the past, I applied for a home Customer Service job online (with Alpine.) .. this company was legit and worked with JC Penney, Sears and others.  At that time, you had to have a land-line phone with headset, a quiet area in your home to work (away from family and pet noise), with a designated time schedule to devote to handling the incoming calls.  And they needed well-spoken people fluent in  both English and Spanish.  After two interviews (over the phone) I didn't pass the fluent Spanish part. ..my Spanish is only from high school  classes.  

Don't know how much it's changed over time, but if interested, it might be worth checking out.. 
I tried to locate their website and it sent me here:  [url]https://jobs.alpineaccess.com/
[/URL]


----------



## Warrigal

> Hummm, selling drugs from my kitchen window.  First drive thru drug pick up might catch on



:wave: Silvery Diva,

Might be new where you live but it was the reality opposite my MIL's house some years ago. She had a policeman come and camp in her front room one day to watch the comings and goings at the house across the street. The position of the venetian blinds indicated whether drugs were available or not.

Two boys from that family went away for a holiday at Her Majesty's expense and MIL sold up and came to live opposite us.


----------



## Silvery Diva

Thanks for the lead but unfortunately I don't speak any Spanish. Wish I did cause that alone would get me jobs.  There has to be something this gal can get, its just going to take some researching and time, which I have a lot of.  Have a good one!


----------



## Silvery Diva

I cant believe that people are so stupid to sell drugs let alone from their home!  Don't they know that eventually they will be caught.


----------



## Matrix

I used mturk a lot as a requester. Read this test before register.


----------



## Katybug

Warrigal said:


> Don't let anyone write you off, Silvery Diva. Aside from the issue of paid work at home, think about volunteer work somewhere.
> I help out at a playgroup. I help in the kitchen preparing morning tea and lunch and I'm very much appreciated by the young mums and also the grandparents who bring their little ones. I also get to cuddle newborns from time to time.
> 
> Even though you have no car I think you could count on a lift if you are prepared to help out somewhere.
> It is very fulfilling and great to feel appreciated.



*I did quite a bit of volunteering when I was out of work, and it is very rewarding, but no pay involved so that won't help her.  But it does give you a wonderful sense of accomplishment and I highly recommend it to anyone who has the time and doesn't need an income. 

I get calls from The National Kidney Foundation on a regular basis and it's obvious the ladies who are calling to schedule a pickup for donations are working from home...you can hear kids in the background.  Maybe something along those lines.  Good luck, we're all rooting for you!
*


----------



## Silvery Diva

Researching both of these ideas, thanks gang.


----------



## Katybug

Anne said:


> Thanks for the link, GDAD.  I'm also looking for work at home, as is my daughter now.  Not easy to find.....
> 
> Silvery Diva;  I used to do surveys and did pretty well, tho you'll never get rich, for sure; just pin money, but helps out a bit here and there.  A few years ago, I was getting full-size products to test....coffee, laundry soap, dish soaps, etc.  That helped a lot, but as I get older, I find there's less surveys and/or product tests.  As if we seniors didn't use those things, also???     They seem to focus on younger people with children; guess that's where the buying power is.
> 
> I probably do have a list of some of the better survey sites if you're interested, I can post them or send them via PM to you.
> 
> The only honest 'craft' place I know of is 'Disciples Cross'; and you do have to pay to get the kits; then they buy them back, or you sell them outright, as I understand it.  I've  heard a lot of good about them, but otherwise, Phil may have the best idea with Etsy.   I'm not too crafty, or I'd attempt something there, too.



*Silvery, for decades I was called regularly for forum research studies conducted in the evening by a doz or so local Marketing Research firms.  Made good money when I participated.   When I turned 60, the calls came to a complete halt but for one.....a laxative for seniors!!!  LOL  I didn't participate, but only because I've never taken one. Sad how our opinion doesn't matter to them anymore.

My daughter gets these calls all the time and the one last week was very interesting.  A rep from the Research Company went with her to the grocery store, then followed her home and watched her make dinner.  She made $150 for something she would have been doing anyway.  Great work if you can get it, but the demographics they want don't seem to include us.*


----------



## Katybug

I don't know of your health conditions, but if you would be even remotely interested in caring for a child, there is good money to be made there.  Working Moms are always looking for grandmother types to keep their children, and in a lot of cases they bring the child to your home.  It may not be for you, but Craig's list has lots of ads for child care and it's never less than $150 per week.....just a thought.


----------



## That Guy

Wish I could offer some suggestions, Silvery.  Hope something comes along for you.  Personally, I'm thinking of taking up a life of crime and running for office . . .


----------



## Silvery Diva

Hey Guy...I can be your secretary.  OR we can be under cover cops and sit on the park bench and wait to be robbed then knock them down to the ground and cuff them. Oh what an exciting life that would be.  Except I don't think I can run to fast to catch them if the flee. :lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil

Silvery Diva said:


> I cant believe that people are so stupid to sell drugs let alone from their home!  Don't they know that eventually they will be caught.



Sometimes the dangling worm of making $1,000 / hr from the comfort of your own home is just TOO alluring.

... that's why I always sold _my_ dope at McDonald's.


----------



## Anne

Where I live, we could grow and sell things...but the higher traffic in this little neighborhood would be highly suspect, so that's out.  

When we lived in an apt in town, there was always a lot of traffic coming and going across the street.  We figured out that the porch light was the signal - on = drugs available; off = no dice.  The highway patrol who lived kitty corner across the street probably resulted in the light being off, when he was home.


----------



## Silvery Diva

It would scare me to death to do something like that, let alone sell something that harms people and puts their lives at risk.  So Phil...what was your companys name then?  "Home of the Golden Reefers?"


----------



## Anne

I couldn't sell drugs, either - too paranoid, and would feel horrid when I know kids are getting the stuff so easily.

Another thing that pays well are the focus groups, but you usually have to live near a city to qualify. Sometimes you try a product, then show up at the designated place and discuss it.   There are medical trials; if you don't mind being a guinea pig, of sorts.


----------



## SifuPhil

Silvery Diva said:


> It would scare me to death to do something like that, let alone sell something that harms people and puts their lives at risk.  So Phil...what was your companys name then?  "Home of the Golden Reefers?"





Actually that was just our motto. The company name was "McDoobies".



We even had a mascot - but he got busted. The first day on the job.


----------



## Anne

SifuPhil said:


> Actually that was just our motto. The company name was "McDoobies".
> 
> View attachment 2425
> 
> We even had a mascot - but he got busted. The first day on the job.




Can you get fries with that???


----------



## nan

Is it possible for you to do doggy  day sitting? also you could make a few $ selling unwanted items on Gumtree,or is it 
Craigs list in your country? just a thought.


----------



## SifuPhil

Anne said:


> Can you get fries with that???



Our best-selling side-dish here was always Twinkies, but we had a big fall-off of business when they stopped making them. Now we've replaced them with Ho-Ho's.


----------



## Katybug

Silvery Diva said:


> That is terrible!  You know I find the way seniors are  treated today is just a shame, and that includes my family. No one wants us around, or listen to and we all have such important things we have learned in life that could help others. What ever happened to treating elder with respect!  No we are used, abused and tossed aside...UNLESS they need  some thing from us.  Oh boy...I'm off on a rant, sorry. But it makes me so mad cause I was always taught to respect my elders and I have and still do.  Well I have to go out on the deck and cool down, HaHa.  Hot flashes strike again. Take care Katybug.



*Ditto to everything you said, Silvery.  If the younger crowd is lucky enough to live to be a senior, they will finally appreciate all the wisdom the older crowd has to offer.  

I'm not in the position of ever being used, but it's not because it hasn't been tried, and even recently. I am always "conveniently" busy and I have to say it isn't my family who does this, but I have a couple of rather manipulative so-called friends who try it from time to time.  They're much younger than me, but always needing help with this or that around their house and looking for "free" help.  When I say, "I'm sorry, I already have plans," it's the truth.  It may be spending time on the computer or watching TV, but to me -- that qualifies as "plans."   LOL  It may sound very selfish in saying this, but as I've aged I don't really do much that I don't want to do.  
*


----------



## Silvery Diva

Never heard of gumtree but craigs listis here. Funny thing is I have no unwanted items. I am a neat freak.  Anything that is not used in a months time is gone.  I drive my family crazy.  I have been contacting some suggestions from here but so far nothing.  I am either not the right age group, site is closed down or it does not interest me.  But something will come along I am sure. I want to thank everyone for all the help and the time.  Right now I am going to make some crafts and hit the shows for the holidays.  We'll see how that goes. I am keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Jillaroo

_Hi SD this is Gumtree in Australia, i love it and have quite a few things advertised on it, it's free to advertise your goods_

http://www.gumtree.com.au/


----------



## Katybug

Lack of transportation is the key problem, as I know several seniors doing pet sitting, care giving, retail, and lots of volunteering (which can sometimes lead to a job offering.)  I think Plan A for me would be to secure transportation of some sort.  It would open up so many doors for you. 

I have a suggestion, and tho it wouldn't be appealing to everyone, it's a good way to make money.  Get the word out as best you can to do babysitting in your home, day sitting and/or evening sitting -- there's a big demand for both.  And the mom's who love grandmotherly types caring for their children would bring them to you.


----------



## JustBonee

> Identity theft and scams that target older Americans are much more common than those against younger Americans.



They go after people age 65 and older because:
1)   they assume they are senile
2)   they assume they are rich 


Glad I'm not either!!!!


----------



## That Guy

1.  On the way to senility and it's a blast...
2.  Had I not enlisted instead of going to The Academy, dropped out and just gone surfing afterwards and become the black sheep of the family getting disinherited . . . I would be rich.

Go for it you goddamned scammers!


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Here is a link for a youtube video, and it is put out by Alicia, who runs www.workersonboard.com . I have subscribed to her youtube page, and she has a lot of good ideas for ways to work at home, both on the videos, and on her webpage. 
Some require certain working hours and times, and may have benefits; and others are like MTurk, where you can work when and how you please, as an independent contractor, but have no benefits.

http://youtu.be/FAdFW7YbEqQ


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Has anybody heard from SilveryDiva? Don't think she's posted since this thread. I sent her a PM but no response. Hope she's okay.


----------



## Anne

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Has anybody heard from SilveryDiva? Don't think she's posted since this thread. I sent her a PM but no response. Hope she's okay.



I've wondered about her, too.  Her last post was 9-08. Hope all is well with her.


----------



## Tom Young

Thought for anyone looking for a home based "business".
Craigs list may be a good starting point, not just in your town, but other places, to see what kind of personal services are offered, that you could copy.   
Am thinking respite care, for people who need a break from caring for others... The local municipal services here, charge $25 for a four hour "break" and the "patient" must be transported.  
Would probably start out by getting personal references, and then offering a personal "get acquainted" meeting with the caregiver.  
The local center takes only reasonably stable seniors, and offers light luncheon, and senior games... bingo, puzzles or just TV viewing.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Tom, her big obstacle is that she has no car. That's why she asked about something she can do at home.


----------



## SifuPhil

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Tom, her big obstacle is that she has no car. That's why she asked about something she can do at home.



That IS a big bump in the road - not having a car can be a deal killer for so many business opportunities.

Something just came to mind that I had been playing with. There's a company called *Watkins* that sells spices, liniments, personal care products, etc., all highly-rated and with a long history of customer satisfaction. They used to be door-to-door but now are focused on mail order and online sales. They offer good commissions and a lot of help getting set up.

It costs $44 for their "starter kit" (basically you're purchasing the wholesale rights to the products) and you should be able to make a decent amount of money if you apply yourself. It wasn't for me, but you might want to check it out.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I hope that she's lurking even if not posting. Watkins might be a good gig to investigate. Dang! I wish we'd hear from her


----------



## Tom Young

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Tom, her big obstacle is that she has no car. That's why she asked about something she can do at home.


Yes... realize the difficulty...
The respite center in our town, requires that the "person needing care" be brought to the center.  In our area, there are a few younger people who accept people into their home for temporary care... (as in what we think of as baby sitting, but for older persons), to give the care giver an opportunity for a break.. to go shopping, see a movie etc.  Although the money part is not great, and likely below the minimum wage, it's still income.  A person to person agreement... not a formal business. 
Stuffing envelopes for fun and profit is not a good choice.


----------

